# Am I Over Exercising him?



## richmondestates (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Viz Lovers!

I was told today by a breader/trainer that A pup of 9 months old should only have 25 mins a day on long leash.

I have been using Gunfields guidlines of 5 mins per month of age twice a day. So a 8 month old would have 40 mins twice a day. Is this too much? I would of thought Gunfields know there stuff though??

He also said to change to adult food as soo much protein now???????????????? Leos nearly 9 months now. 

All replies appreciated.

Thanks

Adny


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

I was taking my 7 month old for a 5 mile walk a day (only way she takes a nap) our trainer said that is waaay too much a half hour a day is all she should have. We switched to this and her behavior problems are a lot less with only a 30 minute walk. Also we switched to nutri-source food with less protein because she was soooooooo hyper. This seems to really help as well.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmm didn't know you could over-exercise a Vizsla ???

What are the signs and symptoms of over-exercising?

I ran my V at much more than 30 minutes a day when he was that young.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

the over exercising comes into play whilst thier bones and ligaments are still developing. If over exercising whilst this is going on the hip dysplacia, (spelling??) could be a problem. 

Personally I take Peanut, (9 mths), out for a 10 min stretch legs first thing after a night in cage and generally for a good hour to hour and 20 during the day. If we go over this then I give her a couple of rest days when all walks are short and on lead so she isn't constantly over her 'allowances'.

Being sensible is the key because I for one can't stop her running about in the house which is more exercise. They soon get to a year old then away they go..............

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This is true. Our breeder asked me to stop taking Kian for jogs when he was about 7 months old. Said it's bad for their growth plates and ligaments. They need to develop first. They actually recommended 14-16 months.
At 13 months now he seems to be fine with off leash running over an hour.


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

I run Cooper about 10-15 mins at a time and about 3-4 times a day on the golf course. Most of this time is at a pretty fast pace as he is usually chasing geese around. Is this too much? He is almost 7 months old and doesn't ever show any signs of having any problems with this amount of exercise.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

I think the only way to tell if any damage has been done is ti hip score them, but unless you are going to breed from them then I don't see the point and just take what you have been given in the end.

You can only do what you think best for your dog at the time.

Graham


----------



## richmondestates (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah i see what you mean. Leo is 9 months next week so its a bit late now to be changing is routine anyway. At 12 months i was told they are ok for anything but obvioulsy gadually increased. 

Its not easy limiting a Viz as if you dont take them out they run round like mad anyway at home.


----------

